# lighting idea



## jfoster38122 (Jul 20, 2008)

was thinking i have a bunch of single leds i got on ebay...red, green, blue, and uv

i have 9 volt battery snaps i got from RS

walgreens has clear or maybe frosted tubes in the candy isle

could i fit all that in a tube use a little oil or what not to lightly seal it all inside the tube with a stopper or cork

punch a hole in the ground and bury the thing as deep as i want and use it for lighting in the cemetary or wherever i wanted?


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey jfoster could you explain a bit more on what you mean? from what i've read it seems like you want to get a frosted tube fill it with LED's and oil and put it in the ground to light your yard.


----------



## jfoster38122 (Jul 20, 2008)

hey the oil is just around the rim at the end where you will put a stopper or cork to help create a seal
everything is battery powered so you can put them anywhere
i just thought you could partially bury them if they were too bright or to just get a different look


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

While it's all technically possible, 9V batt is not a good match for single LED's. You're looking at probably ~3.2V for the green, blue, and UV bulbs, ~2.0 for the red. You've got to burn all that battery power up in a resistor to keep from burning the LED's. 

You could probably run series strings of 3 for the G, B, and UV. Those would need 3 x 3.2V or about 9.6V - which would be perfect for the 9V battery alone. The reds, you could probably do a string of 5 or about 10V - and that would work with a 9V batt, too. Or you could step down to 2 AA batteries in parallel and run a single G, B, UV led, Single AA battery for a red LED. Either way, it's all about matching the batt voltage to the LED voltage - otherwise you're just planting a big battery draining heater in the ground.

As far as sealing them, probably what ever you have on hand. Plastic tubes, vials, bottles what ever is easy.


----------

